# Fish Batter Sticking



## lissajane (Aug 12, 2008)

Suggestions please.

How can I stop my battered fish sticking to the basket in the deep fryer, I don't make fish and chips often, today is the day, I am fed up battling to get it out of the fryer, leaving a lot of the cooked batter stuck to the basket.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

after dipping in batter you have to hold the fish in the oil above the basket for a 5 count or so before releasing it. this seals the outer layer of the batter, causing it to start to float and keeps it from sticking to the basket. you should do this with all battered foods.  Otherwise they will simply drop to the bottom of the fryer and get stuck.


----------



## lissajane (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, I will try it later.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't use the basket drop fish into fat 360' take out with a chinese spider or slotted spoon.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd still suspend any battered food for a bit, I have had things plunk straight to the bottom of a pro fryer more then once cause I didn't. I agree with the not using baskets and getting a good fryer wand. I prefer a slotted spoon to the Chinese spider for home use. or the nice square wire wand for pro fryers, scoop with the wand and catch in the basket, drain  and dump.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A spider is to big for home fryers, I agree ,a small strainer would even suffice. The 35 pounds of oil fryers I use require a large long handled type skimmer or strainer.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_A spider is to big for home fryers,_

Depends on the fryer, Ed. I use a spider in mine all the time. It's a double-basket sized fryer with a one-gallon oil capacity.

I prefer the spider to a slotted spoon because it leaves more of the oil behind. Basically, the spider acts like the basket.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There are various size chinese spiders. All the ones I have are at least 9 inches across and are made of wire They have wood handles and are cheap, and hold no oil. Good part about them is unlike slotted spoons the handles do not conduct heat  or get hot. You could use a six inch ss skimmer but it to has metal handle and holds a bit more oil. For that matter you could even use long tongs, or chopstix


----------

